# Fall babies



## PotterWatch (Dec 23, 2012)

Just thought I would share a few pictures of some of the babies we have had born this fall.  Out of 12 lambs, 10 of them have been boys.  The only two girls so far were born yesterday and they are adorable!  Most of them are pure dorper but we have two solid white lambs that are a dorper x st.croix.  






















The newest babies in the coats we put on them last night.  They may not have needed them, but I figured, better safe than sorry!







And one gratuitous picture of our pasture complete with palm trees that for some reason people seem to like.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!  They are adorable...love them all and the palm trees 

We are waiting on lambing in the next little while here...Dorper/Kat crosses...girls are getting tired of me checking udders and lifting tails already...can't wait!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 23, 2012)

OK, pastures in Minnesota do NOT have palm trees, so I liked that!

Love your babies. We lamb in April/May, for weather reasons. Yours look great!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2012)

the cute little black and whites!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pics!!!!
 It is awesome to see the differences in pastures, compared to mine!!!!
It was nice to see the cute little fellas, as I have to wait till March for some at my place!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Dec 24, 2012)

Really, really nice sized newborns! Congrats on the ewe babies . I'm suffering pasture envy too!


----------



## finns&fjords (Dec 24, 2012)

I like the palm tree pasture pic because it looks warmer...and dry! Congrats on new lambs!


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 24, 2012)

It wasn't very dry last night, but today it's beautiful!


----------

